# Oakley prizm road



## manteufel (Oct 27, 2017)

Anyone using the Oakley prizm road lens on trails? Do you find it too dark?

Found a pair for cheap and wonder if I should pull the triger. 

Thank you!


----------



## Trinimon (Aug 6, 2019)

If cheap, I don't think you can go wrong with Oakleys. It depends on where you ride ie desert/rock, treeline, jungle?

My trails are mostly treeline and I currently ride with Prizm Road Black (Rx lenses) which is 11% light transmission. I use it mostly for golfing but also for trail riding but it's not great when overcast under the trees. The Prizm Road is 20% transmission so should be a bit better in medium/bright conditions. I just ordered some Prizm Trail which is 36% transmission so it should be better for medium lighting conditions. I'm waiting for the Prizm Low Light lenses to become available in Rx for early AM/late PM riding.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

manteufel said:


> Anyone using the Oakley prizm road lens on trails? Do you find it too dark?
> 
> Found a pair for cheap and wonder if I should pull the triger.
> 
> Thank you!


I did the same and found the road to be a little darker than the trail prizm lenses but they're better if you ride a lot in bright sunlight. You should only have a problem if go into really shaded dark trails or riding near sunset from my experience.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I have the Prizm Trails. So does my daughter. I am going to try the Prizm Roads next. Unless I am going to be riding for extended periods in VERY densely forested areas, I find the Trails a touch on the bright side. Still good, but for sunny days above the tree line, I have been reaching for my super dark Holbrooks instead.


----------



## PJJ205 (Aug 9, 2018)

I rode with Prizm Roads for a solid year. I definitely didn't find them too dark at any point.


----------



## JimmyAsheville (Oct 21, 2018)

I have some Prism Trails and some Prism Roads. When I am on my home trails, in and out of the Pacific Northwest jungle, the Trails are mostly perfect. This time of year, though, on a cloudy day, even the trails are sorta too dark in the trees. On a sunny day, the Roads are perfect for out of the woods and just ok in the woods. The Roads are excellent for road biking! The non polarized lens helps me see my computer. I sprung for some Oakley Transitions type lenses, they go dark in the sun, but going from a clear cut into the jungle is like the lights got turned off. They work pretty well for mowing the lawn though. I get them at a pretty big discount by the way. To summarize and answer the question, I wouldn’t wear the roads if your ride involves shady woods.


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

JimmyAsheville said:


> I have some Prism Trails and some Prism Roads. When I am on my home trails, in and out of the Pacific Northwest jungle, the Trails are mostly perfect. This time of year, though, on a cloudy day, even the trails are sorta too dark in the trees. On a sunny day, the Roads are perfect for out of the woods and just ok in the woods. The Roads are excellent for road biking! The non polarized lens helps me see my computer. I sprung for some Oakley Transitions type lenses, they go dark in the sun, but going from a clear cut into the jungle is like the lights got turned off. They work pretty well for mowing the lawn though. I get them at a pretty big discount by the way. To summarize and answer the question, I wouldn't wear the roads if your ride involves shady woods.


Echo this for me as well. I have both a pair of prizm road and prizm trail glasses which I wear in our socal blue skys and intense sunshine conditions. I find i wear the prizm trial most of all and really only use the prizm road when I'm either road riding or doing all day in the sun trail rides on sun exposed bench cut single track. The prizm roads are indeed too dark for any sort of wooded area but great for direct sun. In contrast, the prizm trails are great for all but the darkest shaded areas and still tolerable in brutal direct sunlight. I think for 90% of mtb riding, prizm trail is the way to go.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

I wear Trails at home on the MTB but Roads when road riding, unless I know it's gonna be cloudy the whole time. I take both for trail riding in the desert. The Roads are good if you know it's gonna be sunny the whole time but I find the Trails are good enough to wear in shade or sun. If you have some good "shade" glasses already I'd spring for the Roads, but I wouldn't want them to be my only MTB glasses.


----------



## Trinimon (Aug 6, 2019)

I just picked up another pair of Rx Flak 2.0 yesterday from my optometrist, this time with Prizm Trail. Definitely a lot brighter than the Prizm Road and Black. I find the tint is a bit overwhelming at the start but 5mins after wearing it, my eyes get used to it. I'll find out how they do tomorrow when I ride some trails. 

I read the Trail Torch is supposed to be a little subtler version of the Trail with a little less rose tint and contrast and just 1% less light transmission which is probably nothing discernible. Unfortunately the Trail Torch and Low Light aren't available in Rx as yet, maybe next year.


----------



## DNW (Mar 11, 2006)

I have the Flak 2.0 XL and have found the Trails too bright for most conditions, even under the trees. My favorite and most versatile lenses so far are the baseball Field (infield) lenses. I can wear those from bright sun to in the trees, and they do fine until the sun starts to set. My experience with these is in AZ (Tucson, Sedona, Flagstaff) and WY, so everything from bright sun to overcast in the trees.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Didn't read this whole thread but I will say I live in Phoenix, so to say the least it's a little bit sunny. The Oakley trails are not dark enough for me, even in the winter time. The roads are perfect for overcast days or when it's not full on summer but otherwise I wear the darkest prizm lenses they make, including today and it's nearly November.

But keep in mind, I rarely ride with trees and shadows. If I lived in a more forestry area I think the trails would be a good choice. Plus I have blue eyes, so.. sensitive to direct sunlight more so than others.

Bottom line is the trails aren't very dark. Whether that's a positive or negative depends on your needs. The Roads block more light.


----------



## Trinimon (Aug 6, 2019)

I got to ride my new Prizm Trail lenses this weekend. Most trails are under the trees and the lighting is not as bright as in summer. Damn, I'm loving 'em! With the fall colors, they just POP out at you. I can see why some folks think it's too much, sensory overload perhaps? Doesn't bother me. The added contrast helps me pick the trails and lines easier than my Prizm Blacks, which do have a light rose tint to them as well.

The funny thing is I just realized after a year, is that the Prizm Road Black isn't polarized. I was told they were when I bought them but I just tried them on and tried to read my iphone and realized I don't get that oily glaze look you get with polarized lenses. Huh....


----------



## mtbrider18 (May 12, 2021)

JimmyAsheville said:


> I have some Prism Trails and some Prism Roads. When I am on my home trails, in and out of the Pacific Northwest jungle, the Trails are mostly perfect. This time of year, though, on a cloudy day, even the trails are sorta too dark in the trees. On a sunny day, the Roads are perfect for out of the woods and just ok in the woods. The Roads are excellent for road biking! The non polarized lens helps me see my computer. I sprung for some Oakley Transitions type lenses, they go dark in the sun, but going from a clear cut into the jungle is like the lights got turned off. They work pretty well for mowing the lawn though. I get them at a pretty big discount by the way. To summarize and answer the question, I wouldn't wear the roads if your ride involves shady woods.


Exactly what I was looking for - very useful. I generally bike on Trails (or at least want to) but live in a pretty suburban area so I tend to ride on the road as well a decent amount. Was looking at Prizm Road but then also saw the thread below around other Prizm lenses, then read some Prizm road reviews and was torn.









Ya, the "Which Oakley lens?&quot...


Ya, I know there is tons of lens info out there. I read some and ordered a set of Road Prizm lenses for my Flak 2.0's. I have the darkest grey option and those are good for daily wear as I have sensitive eyes (even wear them in winter here) but looking for something with more contrast that...




www.mtbr.com





This review says that Prizm Road is the best cycling lens but its 20% darkness - Is it bright enough for you guys? 20% doesn't seem that dark compared to blacks that are 14-15%. I generally like a darker polarized lens so a little concerned Road or Trail won't get there. Any thoughts are appreciatedd?









Oakley Prizm Road Lens | Cycling Review


A complete Oakley Prizm Road Lens Review for cycling including. Plus we compare Oakley Prizm Road vs. Prizm Road Black lenses!




www.oakleyforum.com


----------

